# Live streaming from Bayerische Staatsoper



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bayerische Staatsoper is presenting its second season of selected performances as live streams free of charge online. Starting with Wozzeck at 19:00 CET.

Clicky


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I was just thinking we should start a thread where people specifically post about upcoming live streams


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

deggial said:


> I was just thinking we should start a thread where people specifically post about upcoming live streams


There is a general one but I couldn't find it. Sorry mods for creating a new one.


----------



## manuelnobre (Aug 2, 2013)

and this one is working just fine!
not like that damn fanciulla from wien


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

manuelnobre said:


> and this one is working just fine!
> not like that damn fanciulla from wien


Yes but you gave us the link so we could _hear_ it & as far as I know JK hasn't sung this role before & it was an absolute treat to hear him.

Live opera is live opera


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Yes but you gave us the link so we could _hear_ it & as far as I know JK hasn't sung this role before & it was an absolute treat to hear him.
> 
> Live opera is live opera


And you can hear it again....for a few more days: clicky

and an extract:


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Bayerische Staatsoper is presenting its second season of selected performances as live streams free of charge online. Starting with Wozzeck at 19:00 CET.
> 
> Clicky


That Wozzeck was fantastic. I knew the piece from recordings but had never seen it. The production was harrowing and powerful. The recording I have mostly recently been listening to also included Angela Denoke as Marie and she was even more compelling on the live stream.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

A reminder for *La Clemenza di Tito* fans, Bayerische is live streaming their new production *this Saturday*, 15 Feb at 7pm Central European Time (aka, 8pm GMT)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

deggial said:


> A reminder for *La Clemenza di Tito* fans, Bayerische is live streaming their new production *this Saturday*, 15 Feb at 7pm Central European Time (aka, 8pm GMT)


Thanks deggial.

(CET is 1 hour ahead of GMT so it will be 18:00 GMT  )


----------



## expat (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it should be a new thread for each new stream. If not they become impossible to search after a while


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

expat said:


> I think it should be a new thread for each new stream. If not they become impossible to search after a while


Well, they are just a one-off from this venue, so that probably doesn't matter.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Thanks deggial.
> 
> (CET is 1 hour ahead of GMT so it will be 18:00 GMT  )


ha, good thing someone can tell time  cheers!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

expat said:


> I think it should be a new thread for each new stream. If not they become impossible to search after a while


what I did was feed livestreaming + talk classical into google and the thread showed up. Otherwise the search engine here is hopeless. But since sospiro helpfully put up the thread as soon as the livestream schedule was announced I made note of the dates of interest in my opera season spreadsheet


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I've got my tea and biscuits, it is raining outside and Lucia is starting! Happy Sunday morning!


----------



## Rose (Feb 9, 2015)

Diana Damrau's mad scene (Lucia) was incredible. I did find her waving a gun throughout a bit distracting, but her voice, accompanied by a glass harp, was fantastic. The entire cast was outstanding.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Rose said:


> Diana Damrau's mad scene (Lucia) was incredible. I did find her waving a gun throughout a bit distracting, but her voice, accompanied by a glass harp, was fantastic. The entire cast was outstanding.


It was great wasn't it! And welcome to the forum Rose!


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

We are about 20 minutes into Lulu with Marlis Petersen. Kirill Petrenko is conducting Tcherniakov's production. There is a lot going on.


----------

